# Spawn log number 2!



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been conditioning my betta's for a little longer than a week and decided to pair up Kol and Pixi, she spent the day in his tank ( in her jar of course) and when I got home this evening they were both frantically trying to get at each other, I figured with her very dark bars and egg spot showing she was ready, I kid you not, within a minute of letting her out she swam to him and they embraced. I was very pleased since they are both first timers. I was able to watch all but 5 minutes of them spawning and I counted 385 eggs put in the nest, Pixi helped put eggs in the nest too, I dont think she ate any of them. :-D Im excited! With a week old spawn doing really well I have high hopes for this one too. I have a feeling we will have some beautiful colors out of this pair. I will update with spawning pics when I can.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Congrats.....its fun isn't it...laffs....a bit addictive too...lol.......I have had 100's of spawns and I still love to watch them spawn.......and as odd as this sounds..... I love to watch the fry eat...the way they cock their little head when they see the food-hunt it down and then strike gulping down food that is often bigger than they are and see the tummy change colors and get round....I am easily entertained...laffs......


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

It totally is, I love it. I sit and watch my fry for an hour at a time lol. I enjoy watching them grow and laugh when they try and eat things almost as big as them. I have been trying to count how many week old fry I have because they are bigger and easier to see now but they are just to busy now lol. For my new spawn Kol is being a good daddy as well, keeping up his nest, but fairly relaxed about it. Chester was so frantic moving them around constantly. I think thats what makes it so interesting, because even tho you have spawned before there is going to be something different about this one. I love how betta's really do have personalities.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow this sounds so exciting! So the fry are a week old? What are you feeding them? 385 is a huge number! Wow that is really cool. They must have been embracing for hours.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

They do love to keep us on our toes...laffs.....some spawns can be different from spawn to spawn even with the same pair.......as they mature it seems that some change and other don't....the ever changing personalities...unique and sometime unpredictable....laffs.....gotta love-em......


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

@ bettalover this pair in the pics spawned just yesterday, they have not hatched yet, I also have a CT week old spawn I was mentioning. It is very exciting tho, 2 spawns 2 strains and a huge variety of possibilities 

@ OFL I'm really enjoying my betta's, I always have. Unfortunately my greeting new fry is met by saying good bye to one of my females  She jumped out of a cup i had her in during a water change, i didnt find her til it was to late. I can't help but think one life lost is worth a possible 300 or more. She was so pretty though.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

My fry are feed micro worms once they are free swimming and then I introduce BBS around a week old. They have accepted both really well as introduced but I know there are varying oppinions on what and when to feed. This next spawn may be different but Im sure I can always make adjustments if needed.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

HD4life said:


> @ bettalover this pair in the pics spawned just yesterday, they have not hatched yet, I also have a CT week old spawn I was mentioning. It is very exciting tho, 2 spawns 2 strains and a huge variety of possibilities
> 
> @ OFL I'm really enjoying my betta's, I always have. Unfortunately my greeting new fry is met by saying good bye to one of my females  She jumped out of a cup i had her in during a water change, i didnt find her til it was to late. I can't help but think one life lost is worth a possible 300 or more. She was so pretty though.


Im sure it is exciting because i can just imagine how it feels to know that because of you, more beautiful fish are brought into the world.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Most are hatched today, daddy is still doing a good job. Will be keeping an eye for free swimming tomorrow.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Even if they are free swimming tomorrow, i would leave him in there one more whole day just to be safe that they are ALL free swimming.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't say I was taking him out. I will always keep the males in the first 3 days after hatching.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is good...some say that the longer you leave the male the better and I have heard and agree that leaving the male long term can help them be better parents......unless I have another spawn plan for the male I leave him unless he is eating too many fry......on the outside spawns I don't remove the male or females....but I do remove the fry as they get big enough.....I have more problems with older fry eating younger fry...lol...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oldfishlady said:


> That is good...some say that the longer you leave the male the better and I have heard and agree that leaving the male long term can help them be better parents......unless I have another spawn plan for the male I leave him unless he is eating too many fry......on the outside spawns I don't remove the male or females....but I do remove the fry as they get big enough.....I have more problems with older fry eating younger fry...lol...



Wow older fry eating younger fry is crazy lol.


How are the fry doing today or recently?


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Babies are doing well and so is daddy still. There are definately more in this spawn than my other week old spawn. Most are starting to move about the tank today.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh wow! That looks like an avatar picture. Very nice! They look wonderful! This is what makes me want to breed again!

Good job and good luck!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Everyone is free swimming and munching on micro worms now. Its like someone dumped a jar of pepper in the tank there are so many lol


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

haha.that is a really good analogy with the pepper thing.lol


----------

